# package.use Problem

## michael_w

Hi,

ich hab in meiner package.use stehen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-db/mysql embedded -minimal

  (das will Amarok so)

aber:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gauss ~ # emerge -av mysql
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

er übernimmt nur das "embedded" und nicht das "-minimal", wieso?

----------

## franzf

Wieso, passt doch.

embedded ist neu, -minimal war vorher schon

----------

